# Schd 40 Traps



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Glue or union, which one you use or prefer, I always use glue type, only cause most tub and shower traps are buried in the ceilings.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I always use regular solvent-weld traps on tubs, showers, laundry, etc. On sinks I prefer tubular traps, so they can be removed for drain cleaning. I hate having to cut out a solvent-weld trap under the kitchen sink in order to access the drain.
Please, if you are going to install 'glue' traps under sinks, install a cleanout access also!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here code requires a clean out under the kitchen sinks.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The bottom cleanout plug on traps are the worst. I can never get my cable past them and the gasket is always broke. I'm the exact same as Carl in regards to trap preference.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Glue on. My supplier doesnt stock union traps. Only Blowes and Home Despair around here stock them.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

here any traps have to be a Glue X Glue trap in areas non assessable. If its assessable then the union type of trap will pass.

As far as the nut on the bottom? Drain plug we call them. Mandatory on commercial jobs


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

All glue traps wherever they will be hidden. Under sinks I use union traps.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*My code doesn't allow tubular/sched 15 anywhere...it's all schedule 40 on traps.*

*Tubs, showers & laundries are not allowd to have c/o's, kitchens require either a c/o or removable traps.*

*I prefer removeable traps for reasons stated be Gear Junkie...using a snake through a plug outlet in a trap is much more difficult.*


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Union traps are the suck in my opinion, lol. I use glue traps all the time. . .


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I have become VERY fond of the tubular type ( sch 15 or 20 ) . They hold great , and don't lock up like a union pvc trap !

Glue on all unaccessible s , tube when I can on lavys ,k/s , L/t etc.

Just can't STAND those ones with the cleanout in the bottom ,,, that will never work for a cable !!

Cal


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Union for anything exposed and glue for anything non-assessable. If it's to be exposed then we use chrome. I don't why some guys use PVC traps and flexible supply lines when it's going to be exposed, it looks horrible.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I always try to avoid union traps when using sch. 40. Nasty, leaky things.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Herk said:


> I always try to avoid union traps when using sch. 40. Nasty, leaky things.


*I'll agree, if you aren't 100% perfectly lined up you got trouble.*
*If I install them, I prefab everything, then clamp the union tight as the glue on the outlet 90 dries..seems to fix any misalignment.*
*From a drain cleaning perspective, they're the bomb.*


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *From a drain cleaning perspective, they're the bomb.*


That's why we use them. We service most of the houses we rough so it's greatly beneficial for us to think about the next guy since it's most likely going to be us.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

What's a trap?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I avoid union traps all together, glue traps is my preferred choice.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Double-A said:


> What's a trap?


*Marriage.*


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Double-A said:


> What's a trap?


 Something to pee in:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Perhaps if you have been conditioned to think that way. Just don't come to Florida. Here the ratio of pvc to 17ga is like 10,000:1. That includes million dollar homes.



Marlin said:


> Union for anything exposed and glue for anything non-assessable. If it's to be exposed then we use chrome. I don't why some guys use PVC traps and flexible supply lines when it's going to be exposed, it looks horrible.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> Perhaps if you have been conditioned to think that way. Just don't come to Florida. Here the ratio of pvc to 17ga is like 10,000:1. That includes million dollar homes.


I went down their for the first time since I was a little kid a few months ago. I was shocked when I saw all the PVC water lines coming out of the ground with the meters right there above ground. I'm still trying to figure out why their aren't lowlifes with battery sawzalls cutting them out and selling them for drug money.

Don't get me wrong, I don't have any problems with PVC traps in general. When it's going to be on a wall mount sink or something you look at every day though chrome in my opinion is a much nicer look. When it's closed up in a wall or in a cabinet I use PVC in almost every case.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I wondered the same thing. When scrap prices where up they would rip down live electrical services yet leave the 30lb brass RPZ sitting on the ground
:laughing:


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

code says up here for main level or upstairs bathrooms for showers or tubs to be union style with access panel. but there is never an access panel. so i prefer to have glue type min 2 " in size traps.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

code here says glue traps all around. except on sinks. and when exposed like pedastal i agree w/ chrome for trap and tube. tubs here are allowed to be 1 1/2" but i found when i use a two inch waste arm and trap and a glue together waste and overflow like a watco 601 and make the tee a 2"x 1 1/2"x1 1/2" the drainage is way better and down the road if you re-model and they want a shower the 2" is already there.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> All glue traps wherever they will be hidden. Under sinks I use union traps.


We do the same in AZ.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cal said:


> I have become VERY fond of the tubular type ( sch 15 or 20 ) . They hold great , and don't lock up like a union pvc trap !
> 
> Glue on all unaccessible s , tube when I can on lavys ,k/s , L/t etc.
> 
> ...


Same here!


----------

